# Take a look at this decoy, and tell me you don't love his work.



## Jeff Oehlsen

Here you go

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x92ug5/video/x9390m_le-puy-1999-part-2_sport


----------



## Candy Eggert

Sweet  I remember the first time I saw Ring with Gary D'Hue in a suit...looking like a high flying ballerina! I was amazed at his athletic ability to move so well in that heavy suit. My hats off to these guys ;-)


----------



## David Frost

He does move pretty darn good. Ahh in my younger days. I will say though, there were a couple of dogs that were biting kind of thin. 

DFrost


----------



## Tim Lynam

Mr. Consistent. AND he looks good doing it! Demanet makes a killer Trial Costume. Worth every penny.


----------



## Geoff Empey

The one and only Herve Jacopit! One of the best of the best!


----------



## Mike Jones

That is some good decoy work. Too bad the dog was biting using those front canines in a lot of the shots. Does Mondio judge the bite quality and the engagement or just the later?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Mike Jones said:


> That is some good decoy work. Too bad the dog was biting using those front canines in a lot of the shots. Does Mondio judge the bite quality and the engagement or just the later?


 
That was French Ring and No, FR and Mondio do not judge Bite Quality....

With that said I Hate these silly comments about Ring and Grip. The decoy is moving the Whole time, the dog takes and keeps what he/she can get.

Most Ring dog I know are Very good full bitting dogs when given a chance.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Kyle Sprag said:


> That was French Ring and No, FR and Mondio do not judge Bite Quality....
> 
> With that said I Hate these silly comments about Ring and Grip. The decoy is moving the Whole time, the dog takes and keeps what he/she can get.
> 
> This kind of makes a lot of sense.
> If I tried doing what he is doing I would have stumps at the end of my arms, how often do these guys get tagged in the hands?
> 
> I hope that Thomas guy don’t watch this there is music and cursing, oh my


----------



## Tim Lynam

Hands get bit. That's not a rare thing. Play with fire, you get burned sometimes. I've been tagged once in training. A good handler saved me from MAJOR damage. During trial, you just keep going as long as you aren't bleeding to death.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Tim Lynam said:


> Hands get bit. That's not a rare thing. Play with fire, you get burned sometimes. I've been tagged once in training. A good handler saved me from MAJOR damage. During trial, you just keep going as long as you aren't bleeding to death.


Yup a full contact sport! =D> 

I enjoy the comments on grip and such as well. When you are talking a decoy the caliber of a Herve Jacopit the dogs have to be really well trained as well as lucky to get any grip at all. He can make any dog look like it is asleep with minimalistic movements.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

they do get hit in the hand but not to often. his hands are not really exposed all the time . it is in the rules that a decoy suit sleeve has to come to about the knuckles. the decoy can move his has inside the suit. Jacko is one of the best to ever do it. I have watched that trial a million times. the things he does can be learned.. I don't watch some other decoys because you have to have a physical gift to do what they do.


----------



## Chad Byerly

Very impressive. I've watched it four times.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x92ug5/video/x9390m_le-puy-1999-part-2_sport


Yes Jackopit is legendary. Mark Keating had him over last year for a decoy seminar. It would be amazing to work with him as well.

They year I got into ring (2004), I had the opportunity to watch the coupe on video. I was amazed by Jean Marc Alan.. I can't remember the dog.. but it was the flee attack and the dog somehow got all twisted up, so Jean Marc did a front flip with the dog still on the bite to unwind the dog, then continued to work. It was amazing. It is one of the pivotal things I saw early on that hooked me into french ring.

There is nothing like the french ring decoys, they are true athletes.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
That is some good decoy work. Too bad the dog was biting using those front canines in a lot of the shots. Does Mondio judge the bite quality and the engagement or just the later?

I think that people have to start realizing that these dogs just grab whatever they can, because they were TAUGHT to do so. Just like Sch people TEACH the dog to bite full as often as not, these dogs are tied out on a bungee when they work. They don't have a stationary target, and with the bungee, you miss and you are gone.

THEN, I think that some of the reason the dogs were out there was the decoy himself. I think.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that people have to start realizing that these dogs just grab whatever they can, because they were TAUGHT to do so. Just like Sch people TEACH the dog to bite full as often as not, these dogs are tied out on a bungee when they work. They don't have a stationary target, and with the bungee, you miss and you are gone.
> 
> THEN, I think that some of the reason the dogs were out there was the decoy himself. I think.


Bingo ..


----------



## Richard Rutt

Jeff you forgot the first video, you started with pat 2, here's the beginning:

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/jacopit/video/x92ug5_finale-ring-face-et-gaf-jacopit-le_sport

and remember this is not the watered down, weak a$$, anglicized, let's make sure everyone is happy and get's a title on your dog version of French Ring, that you are used to seeing in North America, THIS IS THE REAL DEAL. the way it's supposed to be. I've spent a long time trying to figure out why we don't have work like this in the U.S. The french aren't better athletes than the Americans, they're not physically or mentally superior to us.
This trip to France I looked for the answer to that question, then I went to and participated in a decoy formation and spend a lot of time with the man responsible for all the decoys in France, and I now have the answer! Coming soon to the USA!!! until then enjoy the video.


----------



## Mike Lauer

wow that's impressive
i am surprised more decoys aren't re-gripped to the face and neck
they lean over into the dogs face when hes on a leg

that first mali was sweet but the 3rd or 4th sure didnt like that stick in his face


----------



## Kyle Sprag

"and remember this is not the watered down, weak a$$, anglicized, let's make sure everyone is happy and get's a title on your dog version of French Ring, that you are used to seeing in North America, THIS IS THE REAL DEAL. the way it's supposed to be."

That's interesting, more than a couple of French Judges have spoke of the Club level trials being Much Harder in the US than France.


----------



## Richard Rutt

> That's interesting, more than a couple of French Judges have spoke of the Club level trials being Much Harder in the US than France.


and then when they get back to France the judges and decoys all say they had to take it easy or they wouldn't be invited back.
Have you ever competed in a trial in France? or are you just going on hearsay?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Richard Rutt said:


> and then when they get back to France the judges and decoys all say they had to take it easy or they wouldn't be invited back.
> Have you ever competed in a trial in France? or are you just going on hearsay?


No, I am going by what I was told by the Judges IN person.


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> "and remember this is not the watered down, weak a$$, anglicized, let's make sure everyone is happy and get's a title on your dog version of French Ring, that you are used to seeing in North America, THIS IS THE REAL DEAL. the way it's supposed to be."
> 
> That's interesting, more than a couple of French Judges have spoke of the Club level trials being Much Harder in the US than France.


 
How would you make it harder? a louder clatter stick and touch the dogs feet more?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

James Downey said:


> How would you make it harder? a louder clatter stick and touch the dogs feet more?


 
This question is so stupid it doesn't even warrant a response.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Kyle Sprag said:


> No, I am going by what I was told by the Judges IN person.


Well, I'm going by first hand experience having competed in France over 60 times, but I'm still learning too!


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Richard Rutt said:


> Well, I'm going by first hand experience having competed in France over 60 times, but I'm still learning too!


 
Yeh, we are all a bunch a Puzzies over here with shitty dogs and Crappy Decoy work.

Maybe some day we will learn.


----------



## Richard Rutt

Kyle Sprag said:


> Yeh, we are all a bunch a Puzzies over here with shitty dogs and Crappy Decoy work.
> 
> Maybe some day we will learn.


well I can see that you don't want to keep this conversation on track, I didn't make any personal comments,or attacks i don't know why you have to take it that way. But it should be pretty obvious that there is a big difference between the sport here and in France, and most people are interested in the facts not what someone else told them. If that's the reality you want to believe, and it makes you happy, go right ahead, but many people are interested in the real sport and want it to improve in the US


----------



## Billy DiSciullo

This is JMO....

I feel that the level of American decoy work in the past was much stronger than it is now. In past years, yes French judges would tell a lot of inexperanced American decoys to tone it down because the American decoys were trying to copy and mimick the high level Freach decoys. Now I feel it has gone to the complete extrem, not challenging the dogs enough. Having trailed in the states for the past 10 years 6 of the 10 years in Rlll, I can tell you first hand the one trial I competed at in France (2007 Coupe Intercontinentale en Ring) was a trial I will never forget!! The level of work from the judge to decoys was something I've not experanced to this day except for the last trialed I did in PA. back in Aug/09.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Billy DiSciullo said:


> This is JMO....
> 
> I feel that the level of American decoy work in the past was much stronger than it is now. In past years, yes French judges would tell a lot of inexperanced American decoys to tone it down because the American decoys were trying to copy and mimick the high level Freach decoys. Now I feel it has gone to the complete extrem, not challenging the dogs enough. Having trailed in the states for the past 10 years 6 of the 10 years in Rlll, I can tell you first hand the one trial I competed at in France (2007 Coupe Intercontinentale en Ring) was a trial I will never forget!! The level of work from the judge to decoys was something I've not experanced to this day except for the last trialed I did in PA. back in Aug/09.


 
Well it is not fair to compare a championship or Cup event to a Club Trial which is what I was writing about. I don't think the level of work has declined in the Past 3 years or so but DO see the level of EGO involvement on a significant Up Swing in some venues.


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> This question is so stupid it doesn't even warrant a response.


 
All questions warrant a response....You did give a response. 

You choose to evade the question by challenging it's validity. That was your response. See how that works? Which leaves a lot open to why one would try to evade a question...lack of argument immediatly comes to mind.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

James Downey said:


> All questions warrant a response....You did give a response.
> 
> You choose to evade the question by challenging it's validity. That was your response. See how that works? Which leaves a lot open to why one would try to evade a question...lack of argument immediatly comes to mind.


 
Sure, a Mind that would come up with such a Stupid Question!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

are we talking about egos or opnions or facts and first hand experience or where we talking about great decoys and skill like jacopit or conte or beyer . i got lost how this went array with people now talking about egos and such. i have been to france i was around in the early days of ring in the usa, so i know first hand what its like there as far as trials training mentality and believes, i also know what it is like here in the usa. Kyle facts are the work of the decoys has gone down in the usa i know for a fact as i have lots of trials in my book and way to many hours in training, i know who worked along side of me in trials, i have been there in france groupe 3 ( the toughest region in france) been along side them in training watched the club trials first hand, some are normal some are hard , and the facts are the facts are the facts, it is harder in france and that will never be proving different, i dont know how long you been in ring i believe your first attempt was around 2006 if im not mistaking. So yes we all have opionions and some will never sway from there opinion no matter how much proof is put out there. THAT is fine. but kyle please speak from experince when you state things have u seen first hand ring in france how many times have you been on the field competeting, this is not to say you are less its to say you have choosing to state that ring in usa is just as hard as france and that the decoy work in the usa has not declined it has that is a fact, yes the ones with open minds understand this and try to improve the level and follow the program the way it was designed, and sometime others stay opnionated stubborn and close minded,

reason we have 2 ears and one mouth is we should all speak less and listen more , 

frankie


----------



## Billy DiSciullo

I agree the level of work during a "CLUB TRIAL" which is a term that has come in to fashion within the past 3/4 years, is not as strong as a championship. However you can still scoop, esquive and put a barrage on a dog as well as some mental presure and stress during a "CLUB TRIAL" which in MY OPINION I do not see when is look at resent "CLUB TRIAL" video!! Sorry if I offended you....


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> Sure, a Mind that would come up with such a Stupid Question!


Like a true ring decoy...Dodge,...I mean Esquive the question.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Billy DiSciullo said:


> I agree the level of work during a "CLUB TRIAL" which is a term that has come in to fashion within the past 3/4 years, is not as strong as a championship. However you can still scoop, esquive and put a barrage on a dog as well as some mental presure and stress during a "CLUB TRIAL" which in MY OPINION I do not see when is look at resent "CLUB TRIAL" video!! Sorry if I offended you....


 
Billy, you don't "offend" me at all. Video can be deceiving, and you know well that some trials you have competed in over the years "Club" or not were harder than others for a Variety of Reasons.

NARA trials have NOT been watered down as was/is sugested. More Bravado and chest thumping will not change that. It Disturbs me that some would atemt to put down and discredit anyone not competing in the self proclaimed "BIG Show" LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag

James Downey said:


> Like a true ring decoy...Dodge,...I mean Esquive the question.


"How would you make it harder? a louder clatter stick and touch the dogs feet more?"

Do you really think it is the Sound of the stick that is supose to Impress the dog? 

Is that all there is to ring is touching a dogs feet in your mind?


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

no one is chest thumping and no bravado stating facts thats all . kyle let me ask you a question . how do you know if ring in the usa has or has not been watered down, what can you compare it to?? have you been to france to see french ring in its home, how long have you been in ring in the usa, its kinda hard for me to accept your statements when you dont have facts or first hand experince to validate ur claims ,

frankie c


----------



## Billy DiSciullo

Can you stay on subject without insulting people because they don't agree with you?? I guess I did offend you...Im sorry.....conversation ends here for me. Good luck training and trialing! See ya!!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

kyle i would love to be able to say ring has become harder in usa i really would, but i cant in good faith there is a valiant attempt t o try to make it correct as of late by some, i love competition and i love ring and for me to say its has grown and not been a little waterdown would make me happy. i am a competitor by birth always have been football boxing i love compettition so i wish i could say ring has gotten stronger and not waterdown in some aspect but i cant cause it would be a lie.. i have seen some try to make it correct like france and i have seen some walk around with blinders, that bothers me more than u know , i have dedicated my life for the past 10 years to ring sport in the usa, lost alot cuase of it, so everything i say is honest and true and factual, i would love to debate with you but i need substance from you and facts. so if you would love to do that feel free, if not we dont have much to debate

sincerly
frankie c


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> no one is chest thumping and no bravado stating facts thats all . kyle let me ask you a question . how do you know if ring in the usa has or has not been watered down, what can you compare it to?? have you been to france to see french ring in its home, how long have you been in ring in the usa, its kinda hard for me to accept your statements when you dont have facts or first hand experince to validate ur claims ,
> 
> frankie c


 
My own personal observations from a variety of trials in the US with decoys and judges from the US, France and Mexico over the past 4 or 5 years has led me to believe that Trials in North America have NOT been watered down compared to the past.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Billy DiSciullo said:


> Can you stay on subject without insulting people because they don't agree with you?? I guess I did offend you...Im sorry.....conversation ends here for me. Good luck training and trialing! See ya!!


Let's see: Rick Rutt Writes:

"and remember this is not the watered down, weak a$$, anglicized, let's make sure everyone is happy and get's a title on your dog version of French Ring, that you are used to seeing in North America, THIS IS THE REAL DEAL. the way it's supposed to be."


And you are concerned with ME "insulting" someone? LOL

I like you Billy but Jezus!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

so am i correct to say that is been from people telling you 
 you never saw first hand correct, 
all your trials have been in usa and
 also only on one coast correct, 
 and all since 2006 your first ring trial ever 
you got all this believe from this correct 

i dont want to get this wrong so am i correct, in what im saying, 


frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

if i only eat mcdonalds and never try burger king how do i know if mcdonalds really taste better ??? im supposed to just belive it does cause ronald mcdonald told me it does , to educate and find the truth i would eat at both places and make my own assesment

frankie


----------



## Richard Rutt

Kyle, Serious,simple question.
Do you know the Rules for French Ring Sport?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

"so am i correct to say that is been from people telling you 
you never saw first hand correct,"

Not sue exactly what you mean here, if you are refering to "people" and conversations about Club trials between Hear and France, then YES More than a couple of French Judges have commented that "club level" trials Here in the US were harder than in France.

"all your trials have been in usa"

Yes
and also only on one coast correct,

MR no, FR Yes, West Coast

"and all since 2006 your first ring trial ever"

Huh? I have been to Ring trials for a Couple of years before I ever put a dog on one, prior to that I had been working in another dogsport venue.

"you got all this believe from this correct"

Yes, my personal ovservations from a number of trials over the years with French, US and Mexican Decoys and Judges has led me to believe North American trials have NOT been watered down!


"i dont want to get this wrong so am i correct, in what im saying,"

You are correct and incorrect in what you WRITE!


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> if i only eat mcdonalds and never try burger king how do i know if mcdonalds really taste better ??? im supposed to just belive it does cause ronald mcdonald told me it does , to educate and find the truth i would eat at both places and make my own assesment
> 
> frankie


 
WTF are you writing about? I am refering about MY OWN personal observations about FR in North America Past and Present. #-o

BTW, I like the King more :razz:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Richard Rutt said:


> Kyle, Serious,simple question.
> Do you know the Rules for French Ring Sport?


 
Not sure what you mean by this question? Do I know the rulebook inside and out, Hell No. Can I put a dog on the field in Level III and not loose all my points due to Handler errors....Yes!

So, What "rules" would you like to discuss?


----------



## Richard Rutt

Kyle Sprag said:


> Not sure what you mean by this question? Do I know the rulebook inside and out, Hell No. Can I put a dog on the field in Level III and not loose all my points due to Handler errors....Yes!
> 
> So, What "rules" would you like to discuss?


The rules that would relate to your feeling that the sport has not become watered down.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

thank you kyle for being honest , i been to watch nfl games to 'WATCH" that doesnt mean i know what the pressure feels like to sit in the pocket when you hear footsteps from taylor or to feel the pressure of going up high and know ronnie lot is feet away, so watching and doing are 2 different things, 

you also stated your personal obeservations but you stated you been told so how can it be a obesevation if you havent obsevered what u are saying , im confused 


frankie c


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> thank you kyle for being honest , i been to watch nfl games to 'WATCH" that doesnt mean i know what the pressure feels like to sit in the pocket when you hear footsteps from taylor or to feel the pressure of going up high and know ronnie lot is feet away, so watching and doing are 2 different things,
> 
> you also stated your personal obeservations but you stated you been told so how can it be a obesevation if you havent obsevered what u are saying , im confused
> 
> 
> frankie c


 
Yes you are CONFUSED if you want to use the Football analogy, I didn't realize you were a Dog?[-X

Observations= What I SEE with my own eyes!

Told = what I have HEARD with my own ears!

Pretty simple!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

kyle its a analogy sometimes its easier for people to see points made by using analogy's
but forget it your not comprehended 

frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

btw .. i dont have to be a dog but to be on top or even succesfull u beetter be a team with your dog . you need to know how they think how they react and how to communciate with them ..


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

kyle 

can i ask you question did you play any sports competivly and if so what level and what sport


frankie


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> "How would you make it harder? a louder clatter stick and touch the dogs feet more?"
> 
> Do you really think it is the Sound of the stick that is supose to Impress the dog?
> 
> Is that all there is to ring is touching a dogs feet in your mind?


I was asking a question, not making a statement.


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> Yes you are CONFUSED if you want to use the Football analogy, I didn't realize you were a Dog?[-X
> 
> Observations= What I SEE with my own eyes!
> 
> Told = what I have HEARD with my own ears!
> 
> Pretty simple!


I was TOLD by ring people that ring is harder on a dog.

What I SEE is a clatter stick that never actually touches the dog with any sort of threat, and some touching of the feet, a kick here and there, some throwing of things in the general direction of the dog but not actually hitting the dog. I do SEE a helluvalot of enviormental shit though. not that it would not be hard to train nor, take a special dog....But I am not seeing this amazing amount of pressure I am TOLD happens.


----------



## Adam Rawlings

I'm still new to ring, but from what I've seen so far in training and in high level competition videos, a ring 3 dog can takes several hard hits from the stick on one attack. This seems to include muzzle, head and body shots. I would also watch some of the coupe de france videos that Jeff has posted, I would say a lot of decoy pressure is being applied to many those dogs.

Just my observation.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

MR DOWNEY I believe you are refering to mondio ring vs french ring, yes in mondio the stick doesnt really touch the dog in french ring it does , in mondio its envoirmnental pressure in french ring not really any enviormental pressure .all the ring sports are little bit different belguim ring french ring and modio ring do have simialarites but also different. i like french ring the best but i am also a huge belguim ring fan , never played belguim ring thats why i say im a fan. and to be honest i like all competive dogs sports i just dont have enough time money or dogs to play them all 

frankie


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> btw .. i dont have to be a dog but to be on top or even succesfull u beetter be a team with your dog . you need to know how they think how they react and how to communciate with them ..


 
Thank you Master of the OBVIOUS!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

ok kyle its obvouis u cant be mature and have adult conversation,, if its so obvouis how come in all the years i was on the poduim i look to my left i look to the right i dont see you???

i do know whats obvious and i know you do to , 

frankie


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

and yes now im banging my chest cause sometimes i slip and i regress when i get caught up in un inteligent conversation i apologize the the mature people for my outburst of my chest banging . 

and kyle when ur ready feel free to answer the questions that have been asked of you.

frankie


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> kyle
> 
> can i ask you question did you play any sports competivly and if so what level and what sport
> 
> 
> frankie


Yes,

Played Football for 4 years in High School

Did Track (shot and disk) 2 years in High School

Played a Season of American Legion Baseball.

Wrestled 2 years in High School and 1/2 season in JC.

Wrestled in a Adult Freestyle league.

Played on several Soft Ball Leagues in the Air Force.

Played in Several Soft Ball leagues since leaving the Air Force.


Not sure what this has to do with the Original Statement? :?:


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> ok kyle its obvouis u cant be mature and have adult conversation,, if its so obvouis how come in all the years i was on the poduim i look to my left i look to the right i dont see you???
> 
> i do know whats obvious and i know you do to ,
> 
> frankie


 
Sure Frankie, you didn't see me so I MUST NOT know what I am talking about Right?1 LOL

Yeh, No Ego Here.....LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Richard Rutt said:


> The rules that would relate to your feeling that the sport has not become watered down.


 
You will have to give me an example, not sure what to make out of you Criptic question?


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Yes,

Played Football for 4 years in High School

*so is this like nfl*

Did Track (shot and disk) 2 years in High School

*so is this like olympics* 

Played a Season of American Legion Baseball.

*is this like mlb
*
Wrestled 2 years in High School and 1/2 season in JC.

*is this like ufc* 

Wrestled in a Adult Freestyle league.


Played Football for 4 years in High School

Did Track (shot and disk) 2 years in High School




Not sure what this has to do with the Original Statement?










my point is kyle you know that non of this is like the professional version in any shape or form so its like france to the usa one is the professoinal version and one isnt , go there one day spend some time there go to the clubs see for yourself and then you will know what im talking about 







 




Played in Several Soft Ball leagues since leaving the Air Force.


Not sure what this has to do with the Original Statement?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> ok kyle its obvouis u cant be mature and have adult conversation,, if its so obvouis how come in all the years i was on the poduim i look to my left i look to the right i dont see you???
> 
> i do know whats obvious and i know you do to ,
> 
> frankie


 
I guess the only person that is WORTHY of commenting on Football is a Superboll MVP........LOL Thanks for the Laugh!

yeh, I can't be Mature! Hahahaha


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

I guess the only person that is WORTHY of commenting on Football is a Superboll MVP........LOL Thanks for the Laugh!


no thats not true but someone who sits every sunday eating bon bons watching it on his plasma cant tell me what its like i do k now that . 


you are correct in one thing some of the comments i have read are truly funny , i guess i didnt realize you making jokes withh some of your posts 


frankie


----------



## Richard Rutt

Kyle,
while you're answering questions, could you please answer mine, regarding your knowledge of the rules and your feeling that the sport is not watered down in the U.S.. Maybe my question is too vague. To be more specific;

1. Can 2 level 1 decoys work ring 3 in a trial together?

2. Can a judge officiate a trial in which a family member, or member of his household is competing?

I have more, but that will do for a start.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Frankie you keep Jumping around and looke pretty DAMN foolish about now!

Your atempts to discredit my PERSONAL observations and conversations are WEAK! The only thing you can come up with is You havn't ben there and more hot air!



Maybe if I eat enough Foie Gras I can be a Big man like you? LOL


As Jeff O says..........."I can do this all day!"


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

kyle i havent jumped around once im making valid points , foolish i dont t hink so factual yes i believe so, im sure you can do it all day , i dont see were your having a hard time comprehending what im saying is there a part that confuses you, if so let me know i be more than happy to take it even slower for you and state more FACTS, 

jumping around not at all, malking anologys yes and im so sorry you are having hard time comprehending this, 


bottom line is this kyle french ring in usa has been waterdown france is much more difffucult then usa in french ring, you have not experinced it for yourself to state it factualy untrue, you have come up with no facks or knowledge to dispute my claims , when you do i will be more than happy to listen , till then be close minded and stubborn it should get you very far in french ring .


frankie 
www.precisionk9inc.com


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

sorry kyle im not big fan of patte


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Richard Rutt said:


> Kyle,
> while you're answering questions, could you please answer mine, regarding your knowledge of the rules and your feeling that the sport is not watered down in the U.S.. Maybe my question is too vague. To be more specific;
> 
> 1. Can 2 level 1 decoys work ring 3 in a trial together?
> 
> 2. Can a judge officiate a trial in which a family member, or member of his household is competing?
> 
> I have more, but that will do for a start.


 
1. Not sure if that rule was changed of not? I am sure you will tell me in your Org it is NO. Not that I really care, I have seen some Level I decoys that I liked their work more than some IIs so? Without going through all the trial records, Have YOU Rick ever trialed in with two Level I decoys at Ring III?

Frankie didn't seem to mind Here:

New England RingSport Club
May 3-4, 2008
Judge: Jean-Claude Bouterige (France)
Jon Schnelle USA I (B, 1, 2, 3); Jason Davis USA I (1, 2, 3)


2. Probably not a good Idea but don't care much if it happens from time to time. No different to me than trialing on you HOME field, Spoiling a Judge and/or training with the Trial decoys weeks before an event.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> kyle i havent jumped around once im making valid points , foolish i dont t hink so factual yes i believe so, im sure you can do it all day , i dont see were your having a hard time comprehending what im saying is there a part that confuses you, if so let me know i be more than happy to take it even slower for you and state more FACTS,
> 
> jumping around not at all, malking anologys yes and im so sorry you are having hard time comprehending this,
> 
> 
> bottom line is this kyle french ring in usa has been waterdown france is much more difffucult then usa in french ring, you have not experinced it for yourself to state it factualy untrue, you have come up with no facks or knowledge to dispute my claims , when you do i will be more than happy to listen , till then be close minded and stubborn it should get you very far in french ring .
> 
> 
> frankie
> www.precisionk9inc.com


 
NO Frankie, when you were on the NARA BOD and Vice President and everything was great with North American Ring ----and NOW----- Ring has NOT been watered down!

You were the NARA VP up until 10 months ago What happend, no complaints then? LOL



I can do this all day!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

kyle 

wow you went over 50 or so trials i did and u found a trial that two level 1 decoys did and the trial was supposed to have level 2 decoy i drove over 24 hours to that trial and i found out that the doecoy who was a level 2 was supposed do the trial couldnt or something like that cant recall 100 percent 
50 or some odd trials and u found one or 2 that happened wow . so suspended me kick me out of ring 

wow ok newt time i drive over 1000 miles and and spend thousands of dollars ill turn around and go home , if a decoy cant fullfill a trial no probem come on kyle be real no problem ill take that score out of my book feel better now 

frankie


----------



## Kyle Sprag

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> kyle
> 
> wow you went over 50 or so trials i did and u found a trial that two level 1 decoys did and the trial was supposed to have level 2 decoy i drove over 24 hours to that trial and i found out that the doecoy who was a level 2 was supposed do the trial couldnt or something like that cant recall 100 percent
> 50 or some odd trials and u found one or 2 that happened wow . so suspended me kick me out of ring
> 
> wow ok newt time i drive over 1000 miles and and spend thousands of dollars ill turn around and go home , if a decoy cant fullfill a trial no probem come on kyle be real no problem ill take that score out of my book feel better now
> 
> frankie


 
Frankie, I don't have a problem with it. Rick Obviously does so maybe you should take it up with Him! :grin:


I can do this all day!


----------



## Michael Santana

Reading through this I see a bunch of the same ol' crap. "It used to be better", "The _________ do it better then the US". Well, if you like it so much more there.... GO!

Otherwise, can we get back to a convo related on the video... :-\"


----------



## Richard Rutt

I agree Mike,so if anyone has questions regarding the rules or just interested in them can feel free to contact me at your convenience with questions regarding the actual French Ring Rules. If you would rather read the rules for yourself there is the link to an English translation done in France, along with the actual French version and then can make your own intelligent decision.



HTML:


http://arfcanines.com/Decoy%20guidebook.pdf






HTML:


http://www.cun-cbg.com/GTR/Les_reglements/Livret_HA.doc



here are the links to the 2 videos


http://www.dailymotion.com/user/jacopit/video/x92ug5_finale-ring-face-et-gaf-jacopit-le_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x92ug5/video/x9390m_le-puy-1999-part-2_sport


----------



## Tamara McIntosh

Richard Rutt said:


> 1. Can 2 level 1 decoys work ring 3 in a trial together?


Rick,

In France with a proliferation of decoys, clubs and trials I believe the answer is no. However in countries were there are very few available level 2 decoys, what is the country to do? Either the decoys who are Level 2's get all the trials and all the experience, while the Level 1's lag behind, or outside Level 2's are brought in which gets expensive fast. But either way is not helping the level 1's proceed.

How are our handlers/decoys to get better when we are lacking in trials/dogs? Because of France our Level 1 decoys are not allowed to cross the border, and because of expense of bringing in outside decoys/judges our trials are limited. What is more important?? Getting decoys experienced in trial work under qualified, and for the most part, FRENCH judges? Or not allow them to get the experience at all due to lack of funding??

You can NOT judge ring in the USA nor Canada by French rules. We do not have the levels of decoys/dogs/handlers/trainers that France has! And we have 10 times the space inbetween! At the moment Canada only has one level 2 decoy! That would be one great super selection. For a great many years we had ZERO ring 3's and for several after that only 1 or 2 ring 3's!!

Quite frankly we do not have the CULTURE of ring that the French do. That culture of ring, that belief that ring is right and normal in everyday life is not present here. We are like first generation pilgrams here. Our children (for the most part) do not grow up with ring, do not learn to appreciate it and adore it, so they will continue on. It is not accepted and revered buy the general population. Everything with ring in north america is a fight to survive.

Do I think it is something to aspire to? Hell yes! Do I think it is fair that you and your buddies shit all over ring in NA because it isn't EXACTLY like France? HELL NO!

Every time you going on about this crap you belittle everyone else who is out there training their guts out and not only trying to get the job done but trying to get a little bit ahead.

I sure as hell have not watered down any trial I have held. I brought in 2 level 2 decoys, at my own expense so that Canadians could qualify to go to the CIC in 2007, I have seen Montreal bring in Eric Issarte, and Montreal and WCRC bring in Marc Villian and Fernando Dosta, Langley RC and myself bring in Pablo Ortiz, Misael Merkado, Jean Marc Alan. Our Championships this year boast Jimmy Vanhove and Misael Merkado. Next year I will host M. Karcenty and Jean Marc will decoy (wow that sounds pretty familiar doesn't it?). Please mention to me again how we have watered down ring in north america?


Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Nice Post Tamara, I agree 100%

The sad thing is these same Clowns were on the NARA BOD for years and either DID Nothing or Everything was Okey Dokey with them then.

I would be suprized if they answer after being Bitch Slapped around all day!

Some how the Arrogance and Ego keep showing it's UGLY head!


----------



## steve davis

its like he knows where the dog is going to go..then he moves his target and confuses the dog


----------



## kristin tresidder

Richard Rutt said:


> here's the beginning:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/user/jacopit/video/x92ug5_finale-ring-face-et-gaf-jacopit-le_sport


watching the dog and decoy right at the 2 minute mark was like watching two good dancers together - two pros doing what they do best. :grin:


----------



## James Downey

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> MR DOWNEY I believe you are refering to mondio ring vs french ring, yes in mondio the stick doesnt really touch the dog in french ring it does , in mondio its envoirmnental pressure in french ring not really any enviormental pressure .all the ring sports are little bit different belguim ring french ring and modio ring do have simialarites but also different. i like french ring the best but i am also a huge belguim ring fan , never played belguim ring thats why i say im a fan. and to be honest i like all competive dogs sports i just dont have enough time money or dogs to play them all
> 
> frankie


 
Frank...The question I originally asked had the true intent of trying to learn what else happens in a trial. Thanks for the answers. Kyle just got me a little spun up.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

James Downey said:


> Frank...The question I originally asked had the true intent of trying to learn what else happens in a trial. Thanks for the answers. Kyle just got me a little spun up.


Stick Hits!


----------



## Geoff Empey

kristin tresidder said:


> watching the dog and decoy right at the 2 minute mark was like watching two good dancers together - two pros doing what they do best. :grin:


That's what happens when these decoys start working dogs when they are knee high to a grasshopper. It is poetry in motion!


----------



## Craig Wood

kristin tresidder said:


> watching the dog and decoy right at the 2 minute mark was like watching two good dancers together - two pros doing what they do best. :grin:


Kristin

I am new to dog sport but the two things that jumped out at me were how fluid all his movements were (no wasted energy) and also his presence even without a zoomed in shot I got the feeling he was looking through the dogs eyes and into their souls and the dogs were affected by it.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

tamara 

you did have some points in your post and this isnt the first time i have heard these concerns and on multiple occasions i showed how this is possible, sure i don’t see 2000 dogs competing in the same season sure i do not see trials everyweekend , but the other things are very possible like following the designed rules or building decoys and havingf fair just credible trials that is very posssible, 

one thing you mentioned was level 1 not getting experience well at one point level 1 decoys would get asked to do trials with level 2 decoys supervision them the clubs pushed to get level ones expereince . Also a decoy whom was attempting to do a selection had to be presented by a level 2 , that was just a comment on the decoy aspect of it how to get the level 1 decoys more experince.
your other comments or concerns if you ever want to discuss those and how it is possible i would be more than happy to have a adult discussion on it, 



kyle 


kyle however you really talk out ur a... Yes i was on the bod and yes i fought to bring things to a higher level and had many discussions how its possible , no when i was a vp yes i had a lot of concerns and tried to make things different however it takes all to agree and that didn’t happen ,doesn’t mean i liked it or accepted it this is one of the reasons i moved on and guess what the vision is working my vision was real french ring in the usa and we are working towards that and its going extremmly well . I really don’t feel like going back and forth anylonger on this it is clear to me it is a discusion with you that is productive . Maybe you have a hard time getting past the personalty and indivudauls and i think it clouds your objectivty , and i was told once when you argue with a foolish person you to become foolish .
no body got anything slapped around or what did you call it “bitc slapped . That really funny cause i dont think there going to be any as you call it bitc slapping and referingf to me at the same time that did give me a good laugh cause that just isnt happening literly or figurtly trust me on that ,oh btw i didn’t mis your clown comment. Lots of times people call people out of there name just one to many and when u disrepect people and call them out of there name then well lets say i don’t take well to being called out of my name, discuss debate get upset but don’t call me out of my name due the fact i really don’t want to get worked up over being disrepcted and called out of my name i got nothing more to “discuss” with u at this point ill see if i have anytime to take vacation and maybe take a flight to a trial and we could sit down and discuss ur clown comment in great length instead of disrespecting people over the internet

frankie


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Frankie, I knew you didn't have anything more to discuss, now threats, WOW such a tough guy! LOL

I think the point you missed in all this is the FACT I have nothing against you, your pals or what you guys choose to do. 

What I DO take exception to is when you, and your Pals, belittle and try to Marginalize the hard work many of my friends and acquaintances have accomplished. That I don't like!

Now go get back on the Phone and see if you can come up with some more crapola! I don't really give a shit!


----------



## Tim Lynam

"Stick" to handling Kyle... The picture shows an illegal strike with the BATON. No matter who's rules you are dealing with. Nuf said.

Peace.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Tim Lynam said:


> "Stick" to handling Kyle... The picture shows an illegal strike with the BATON. No matter who's rules you are dealing with. Nuf said.
> 
> Peace.


 
yeh, shit happens, BTW that is my dog, didn't hear me cry about it!


----------



## James Downey

Kyle Sprag said:


> Stick Hits!


 
Thanks for that enlightening post. Which is a bit late. and also, I am not sure what your trying to do, besides be an internet cowboy. This would be a lot easier if your intention in debate was to reach a conclusion or a resolution...and not try to show the world how smart you are.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

James Downey said:


> Thanks for that enlightening post. Which is a bit late. and also, I am not sure what your trying to do, besides be an internet cowboy. This would be a lot easier if your intention in debate was to reach a conclusion or a resolution...and not try to show the world how smart you are.


 
LOL, yeh ok, my mistake I figured you knew the Basics.......:grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Wow. This was productive. LOL I don't necessarily think that posts have to be productive, but the silly bullshit was why I didn't choose FR.

That is something that those of you that are bickering should seriously think about. I LOVE to argue a point, but I am teasing people whether they figure it out or not. 

I think it is good to be passionate about the sport, and to do things to promote it and keep it as high a level as possible, as well as keeping the handlers at a high level.

Two level 1 decoys. THere is a shortage of decoys, but no one thought to ask the level 1 decoys if they could take vacation and NARA would send them to france for a week or two to get a shitload of experience AND their level 2. Nope, never heard that.

Bottom line is that the kind of argueing that is going on is not going to promote shit. Nice job, since I was trying to promote it. WTF was I thinking ??

Still a really cool decoy video.


----------



## James Downey

I do agree Jeff, the Decoy does have great skill and talent...Defintly a video I will study.


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Wow. This was productive. LOL I don't necessarily think that posts have to be productive, but the silly bullshit was why I didn't choose FR.
> 
> That is something that those of you that are bickering should seriously think about. I LOVE to argue a point, but I am teasing people whether they figure it out or not.
> 
> I think it is good to be passionate about the sport, and to do things to promote it and keep it as high a level as possible, as well as keeping the handlers at a high level.
> 
> Two level 1 decoys. THere is a shortage of decoys, but no one thought to ask the level 1 decoys if they could take vacation and NARA would send them to france for a week or two to get a shitload of experience AND their level 2. Nope, never heard that.
> 
> Bottom line is that the kind of argueing that is going on is not going to promote shit. Nice job, since I was trying to promote it. WTF was I thinking ??
> 
> Still a really cool decoy video.


I agree WTF were you thinking. ROFL
The Decoy seminar at PennsWoods should help us out with the decoys.
Great idea about the vacation.
Spot on Jeff in the end those were some awesome videos great decoy great dogs..... no argument here!!!


----------



## Marcus Carroll

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...6_virus-concours-de-betissy-364375pts_animals

http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...sher-et-de-usto/video/xpnq5_best-of-1_animals

Here are a couple of videos of club trials in France. As you can clearly see, not every decoy in France puts every decoy in the US to shame. It is unfair to compare Jacopit in a championship trial to a regular guy doing a club trial. 

Marcus


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Marcus Carroll said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...6_virus-concours-de-betissy-364375pts_animals
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...sher-et-de-usto/video/xpnq5_best-of-1_animals
> 
> Here are a couple of videos of club trials in France. As you can clearly see, not every decoy in France puts every decoy in the US to shame. It is unfair to compare Jacopit in a championship trial to a regular guy doing a club trial.
> 
> Marcus


Thanks for posting these Videos Marcus, should be quite an Eye Opener for some!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Here are a couple of videos of club trials in France. As you can clearly see, not every decoy in France puts every decoy in the US to shame. It is unfair to compare Jacopit in a championship trial to a regular guy doing a club trial. 

I don't really care. The idea was to show good decoys. Show how they work, and see if people can see what they are doing that is different. Look at the title on the thread.....does it say US decoys suck ass look at the superior french decoy ??

No way that everyone is as good as this guy, so of course there are decoys in the US that are not as good as he is. One day hopefully we will get enough people doing the ringsports so that the next generation have plenty of dogs to work with, and we will have a program that will get these decoys a good foundation, as well as a lot of dogs so that they can read the dogs really well and be the best they can be......and THEN we will have the french calling us to see if our decoy Bob, or Jim can come over and do trials.

However, if we get all political and emotional, and do stupid shit and NOT see the point of what the guy that started the thread was trying to say, then sure, we will always have decoys that look like they are just starting out.


----------



## Craig Wood

Marcus Carroll said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...6_virus-concours-de-betissy-364375pts_animals
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...sher-et-de-usto/video/xpnq5_best-of-1_animals
> 
> Here are a couple of videos of club trials in France. As you can clearly see, not every decoy in France puts every decoy in the US to shame. It is unfair to compare Jacopit in a championship trial to a regular guy doing a club trial.
> 
> Marcus


If I understand correctly your premise is we should compare our best to their mid level decoy.
I would propose to you that following that out to its logical conclusion will not prepare us to compete with the best in the world.
As ingrained in the fabric of America as Mom...Apple Pie and Baseball is a driving passion to be the best.
Ask any Marine if they are willing to sacrifice it all so that we may strive to be middle of the road.
Ask Lance Armstrong if he would have won the tour if he was willing to be middle of the pack.
I understand that not everyone has that level of drive and commitment but if we are to become a country to contend with as a collective we can not afford to think any other way than WE WILL BE THE BEST!


----------



## Geoff Empey

Marcus Carroll said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...6_virus-concours-de-betissy-364375pts_animals
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/playlist...sher-et-de-usto/video/xpnq5_best-of-1_animals
> 
> Here are a couple of videos of club trials in France. As you can clearly see, not every decoy in France puts every decoy in the US to shame. It is unfair to compare Jacopit in a championship trial to a regular guy doing a club trial.
> 
> Marcus


I agree Marcus though the first video has Frederic Beyer the 2nd guy though you can see struggle with Virus. Beyer did the 2006 Coupe and he knows his shit. The 2006 coupe is actually my favourite coupe of recent years after Jacopit in 1999. 

This year has been a busy year for me we've done 7 trials since Sept 2008 and my bitch has bitten pretty well all there is to bite here in the North East. Guys with the dog smarts like Jason D, Guys with uncanny athletism like Jason F, other dudes in the middle like Waleed M, Adrian M, Stephane H and imposing guys like Brian S. Let alone the world beater guys like Fernando D and Eric I. Plus all of our 6 club decoys we've been busy as I said. 

That being said with all the decoys we have worked on everyone one of them has helped bring my dog to the next level, no matter whatever the particular decoy has brought to the table. Plus hopefully my dog has brought something to the greener decoys we have bitten to help them in their game as well. 

To me that is what it is about. Nice meeting you this past weekend as well Marcus! You are the only it seems decoy we haven't bit this year!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo

I agree 100% with you!! I also think that to get that kind of quality, knowledge and prefection the BAR NEEDS TO BE RAISED !! Decoys like you see in the video reach for the sky and the orginization they represent expect it!! They don't lower the standads of the sport or the qualifications of the sport to make it easier.

THIS IS JUST MY OPINION.....PLEASE, NO NAME CALLING OR INSULTS, THAT KILLS THE SPORT TOO!!


----------



## Marcus Carroll

I saw video of Beyer at the Coupe. His work there was very different than at this club trial. I watched the Jacopit video (which I have seen many times before) and thought "wow." I then checked the post because I wanted to see all the superlatives that people had to say and maybe someone saw a nuance that I did not. Instead, I see "NARA Sucks, and everything about France is great." I am simply pointing out that you are comparing apples to oranges.

Marcus


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Of course eveyone should work to reach their highest potential and I believe most decoys try and train for it. Everyone would love to have Coupe level decoys in their back yard.

AGAIN, This is what Rick Wrote:

"and remember this is not the watered down, weak a$$, anglicized, let's make sure everyone is happy and get's a title on your dog version of French Ring, that you are used to seeing in North America"

This is neither a fair or true statement, we have been shown a lesser version of Ring in France at Club Level. Also the sugestion was made by another ARF member that decoy work in the US is being watered down, AGAIN, NOT TRUE, the decoy work Here keeps getting better.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

OK, so lets start a different thread and discuss what needs to improve, and how we can improve, and what do we need to do to improve our guys over here so we can make them the best that they can be.

If they want to be improved.


----------



## andreas broqvist

let a radioactive spider bite then, that will improve them fore shore!


----------



## David Ruby

Somebody get that guy a Gi! He'd totally mop the floor in Judo! I hear that's huge in France as it is. Sorry, I'm totally jealous of anybody that quick and agile.

Anyway, what is the general strategy for teaching a dog to counter an esquive? Aim for the pivot leg, slow down on the entry, watch for the decoy to react then bite, aim more center-mass. etc.? That sort of body movement and timing is pretty impressive regardless the venue.

-Cheers


----------



## Geoff Empey

David Ruby said:


> Anyway, what is the general strategy for teaching a dog to counter an esquive? Aim for the pivot leg, slow down on the entry, watch for the decoy to react then bite, aim more center-mass. etc.?


All of the above!

In Ringsport you prepare the dog for war. It was put to me by one of my mentors that you want the dog to go for the bite like it is on a runaway train and there is only one way off .. that single telephone pole to grab at the side of the cliff.


----------



## Bob Solimini

*What needs to happen for the improvement of French Ring Decoys in the U.S.*​

Someone brought up a good point on a message board, asking why doesn’t someone write an article explaining what needs to happen to improve the French Ring decoys in the U.S.? So I figured I would give my opinion on this…

I honestly feel the level of French Ring decoys has GREATLY improved over the last 5 years. A lot of that has to do with the level of dogs and training getting better in the U.S. In the past decoys could only get so far because we did not have the dogs that were capable of teaching decoys. One exercise that really suffered for the longest time here in the U.S. was the object guard. Most dogs would come out at 3 meters and bite, many would not let go after biting. This made it extremely difficult for American decoys to learn how to steal points from dogs during the object guard. The goal of the exercise is to steel the basket. But with the dogs we had here in the U.S. most decoys would try to get the dog to come out early and bite to take points for leaving the basket by 3 meters. 

Once really good dogs started getting imported as titled dogs, you started seeing decoys get better. You started seeing American trained dogs get better too. Simply put the American trained dogs had to compete with the higher caliper French trained dogs so the training had to step up, the decoys had to both train and trial with higher caliper dogs so they also had to get better. 

So the question now is what can we do to keep the American decoys becoming better and also increase the number of decoys we have for Ring Sport?

I feel that decoys that actually care to become better at their skills should both train with decoys that have been successful and dogs that are of a high caliper. You do not necessarily need to travel to France to become a better decoy; there isn’t some magical decoy dust that is in the French water that makes you better. Traveling to France and having French decoys here for seminars and training is great, it will help! But it is not the ONLY way the American decoys can get better.

You have to remember there are hundreds of decoys in France so they have a bigger pool of decoys to learn from and to look like superstars. I compare it to a High School football team that has 100 kids go out for the team. They can pick and choose the best athletes for the team. If there are only 20 kids going out for the team, they get what they have! In America we have decoys that are just as good as 80% of the decoys in France, but then there is 10% that are better than us, and 10% that are just super-stars! 

I think that if American decoys want to be at the level of the French decoys, they need to exercise, practice Ring Sport, and work many dogs! I know in France the top level decoys will go around to many different clubs to work as many dogs as they can to prepare for things like the super-selection, Selectifs, championships, etc… Working many many dogs will make your work like second nature. Esquives become easier, you learn to have more presence with the dogs, the rules become reflex, your timing gets better, and you intern become a well rounded decoy! 

I know when I was learning to decoy and when I was trying to get better as a decoy I tried to train with as many different people as I could, I tried to see as many dogs as I could and I worked out to stay in shape (tried), I spent a FORTUNE learning from as many decoys as I could. Some I had to pay to travel to, some I had pay to travel here to train with. I figure if you want something good you are going to pay for it! To me it was worth it!

Going to ONE decoy camp is not the answer, it will help as do seminars and weekend trips to work with other clubs and decoys. The big thing is having good dogs to learn from and TIME! You have to put in the time, train hard and be open minded!!! Go to as many decoy camps, decoy seminars, club training days, trials, get off your ass and work out!!! It all helps it is a mixture of all these things that make you better! Anytime you surround yourself with higher level people it forces you to step up your game! Much of that is ego, if you can do it; SO CAN I!!!!

Many American decoys get discouraged and quit or stop trying because they see the most elite decoys in France working the Championnat and think… Man I can’t ever do that stuff; well neither can 80% of the French decoys!! How many baseball players can hit home runs?? Thousands? Out of those thousands how many hit over 700 home runs? THREE??? It doesn’t stop the other thousand players from trying, or playing!! I think WE need to support American decoys, teach them the rules, teach them the techniques, and let them know that not everyone can be at the top level as the guys you see in the video tapes!! A good teacher will encourage students and teach them how to improve; a bad teacher will always point out the flaws and tell how bad they are doing. We need good teachers for better decoys, better decoys means better dogs. It is a circle that keeps going round and round. As one gets better the other does too out of necessity; if the decoys are so good that none of the dogs are scoring well, then the dogs need to improve. If the dogs are getting perfect scores then the level of decoys needs to improve..

One thing that I took home after decoying the 2007 Coupe Intercontinentale was this 75 year old Frenchman that was hanging out in the decoy tent. From what I could understand he still suited up (it wasn’t Roger Goron). He told me a story of the U.S. Olympic gymnastic team coming to France to learn how the French were doing so well at gymnastics. After learning the techniques the Americans went home and soon after were the World leaders in the Olympic gymnastics. He felt that the same thing would happen at some point with Ring sport! He complimented my work as a decoy in the trial and said he could already see it happening… I now feel that can be a reality! Knowledge is power, and if you learn as much as possible and have the physical capabilities, there is no reason that American decoys can not be as good as (or better than) ANY other decoy!

As I said earlier, if you want to be a better decoy get off your ass and WORK HARD!!! If you can visit with other clubs and train, pay to go to seminars and decoy camps (if they are free then get there!!) learn from decoys that have been there! Never stop learning from the dogs!!!

Now here comes my shameless self promotion!!! LOL

http://www.dailymotion.com/Bob_Solimini

http://www.all-americank-9.com/decoy-school.htm


Good Luck and TRAIN HARD!!

Bob Solimini
508.947.6111


----------



## Kyle Sprag

BOB, THat was a GREAT POST!!!!!!!! VERY Well Said! I know you walk the walk!

In fact I have someone I would like to send to you, will be in touch!


----------



## Tim Lynam

Nice job, Bob! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Wow, you just described every problem Mondio is having.....except improvement in the decoys. This is lack of dogs and trials.

Thanks for writing this, I think you put it better than a lot of us (ME) I like ego in a decoy, it is what makes them step up. However, there is a fine line between ego and arrogance LOL That is what I would like to see go away here in the states. At 45 I am going to Rick's decoy seminar to learn more, but my main focus is how to teach people to be better. 

The shameless promotion is good. Make a lot of videos and post them is good too, as the economy is not so good that guys can just take off and go to good things like your school right now. Hopefully it will get better, and you will get swamped with guys wanting to learn the right way.


----------



## Bob Solimini

Thanks Kyle, and Tim!! Kyle send your decoys!!

Jeff I wish I was going to Ricks but with the trial coming in PR just a few weeks away I can't keep blowing off my clients and I need to train my club dogs!! I REALLY wish I was going it is a great opportunity, I am glad you are taking advantage of it. I am sending one of my decoys there!!

Bob Solimini


----------



## Marcus Carroll

That was a great post--very well thought out, unbiased, etc. I think that most people who really look at the situation will agree. As we get more dogs to work, we will get better. Nice shameless plug! I like it. At the last decoy seminar, Dosta said I had a good barrage. Since you showed me how to do it the first time, I'll add to your shameless plug.

Marcus


----------



## kellie pulido

Nice,dogs get better too as we all train harder,it really is getting better I believe and continue to work at it.


----------



## Bob Solimini

Thanks Marcus! 

Kellie I think you are right, as I said in the post it is a balance between decoys (training and trial) and dogs. Each one depends on the other to improve, usually out of necessity!!

"Once really good dogs started getting imported as titled dogs, you started seeing decoys get better. You started seeing American trained dogs get better too. Simply put the American trained dogs had to compete with the higher caliper French trained dogs so the training had to step up, the decoys had to both train and trial with higher caliper dogs so they also had to get better."

Bob Solimini


----------



## Bob Solimini

Wow... Not to be ridiculous, but I just noticed in my post I said Caliper of dogs... I meant *caliber*


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I thought they were somehow just bigger, or maybe it was a metric thing.


----------



## kellie pulido

Calipers are for measuring ekg strips or just paper heee heee.... for all you nurses out there


----------



## Tim Lynam

Hi Kellie,

You are living proof the auto industry is DEAD in Michigan! Nurses ought to be able to find a LOT of good deals on used calipers around Lansing and Detroit... :!:

Congrats on your success this last trial season!

Tim


----------



## kellie pulido

thank you Tim.Have I met you are you from Mi also?


----------



## Tim Lynam

Kellie,

Just one of Cheryl's old Ring decoys. Key word "old."


----------



## Bob Solimini

For anyone that doesn't know who Tim Lynam is... He was one of the very first national select Ring decoys in the US and he also appeared in the video Dances with Dogs... He was (and is) a very respected FR decoy!
Tim was a student of Cheryl Carlson and Jean-Michel Moreau (I hope I spelled that correctly!) Two of the integral parts of bringing FR to this country!

Bob Solimini


----------



## kellie pulido

wow you are old HEEE HEEE do yoou sell leads and stuff qnd a hippy biker dude


----------



## Tim Lynam

I've been a lot of things and been called a lot of things, but; never a Hippy Biker Dude. I did rally sports cars long ago.

I have been known to makes leads and collars. I did that because I got tired of people showing up for protection classes with big dogs on a clothes line... Decoy Self preservation so to speak.


----------



## Mike Lauer

Tim, you never told me you were a big bad FR decoy


----------



## Tim Lynam

It was in the TPS report! Didn't you get a copy?


----------

